# Clomid Girls Part 53......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting    to all

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely a brand new page - like walking in fresh snow..... 

Talking of snow its supposed to snow FRiday & Saturday...... 

Hope you are all OK ladies - I am feeling sorry for myself as have a stinking cold  

Catch you all later



Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah...sorry you feeling poorly... 

Yep, they even said it may snow in London  Woke up yesterday morning & actually thought it had snowed as the frost was so thick & white on the cars outside...and bl00dy cold too !!! Bbbrrrrr  (I'm a bit of a hot house plant so feel the chill !!)

Had a lovely afternoon yesterday...as we both had day off work, Gareth went off to play golf & I popped round my friends to see my god-daughter, Izzy...my friends pg again but strangely I feel fine around her (but can't be with other pg friends at moment for some reason)...anyway, we all wrapped up warm & went for walk in Crystal Palace Park, feeding the ducks & Izzy playing on the swings/slide...I must admit I love crisp winter days when sky's blue & sun shining....

Anyway, found out yet another friend is pg yesterday...told DP we're gonna have to sort it out & that he's not allowed to shirk his responsibilities/duties even if he's tired otherwise I shall be purchasing a turkey baster & it won't be for Christmas dinner !!!!  ...so have been having plenty of BMS & fingers crossed !

Well, spose better get back to work...got a lovely bruise on my arm where had all those bloods yesterday...oh the joys !

Hope you lovely ladies are still doing ok...and fingers crossed we get some well deserved BFP's this month.


Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

Got my progesterone result, its 61 !! thats the best its ever been  

Apparently no-one will escape the snow this weekend according to the bbc website  

 Natasha at the turkey baster!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent results Flower...you must be so pleased   
So hope you get some good news   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday Minx    I am feeling a little better have just had some tomato soup and am eating loads of satsumas  

Flower - your results sound fab!  Was just wondering as mine was 39 last month if its higher does that mean more than one eggy?  Minx?

See you all later

I am excited for the   and   starting today (CD9) even though I feel like [email protected]  

DH had his SA today and we have a cons appointment 30th Jan  

    Flower and everyone else 


Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
      am still at work but just been to the loo and am bleeding, am on day 10 and not had bleeding in the middle of a cycle before, have also had a splitting headache since sunday morning, do you think i should be worried? has anyone else had bleeding in the middle of cycle before? is bright red so not old blood, my period started light and was only heavy 1 morning then light again?? is usually heavier for longer?? dont know what to think just having a wee panic.
            twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That's top news Flowerpot - the clomid is deffo doing sommit then!

Sarah - I think (and may be wrong) that any pg reading around 30ish counts for what could be one egg (as there's no guarantee each month that we actually release any) so if it's double that then could have been more than one (think that's how it works anyway) I see your dh had his SA today - fingers crossed - is that his first? My DH has only had one - but they seem happy with that - don't know if that's normal?

I've just come back from a long weekend in Aldeburgh - really nice place if anyone fancies a break in Suffolk right near the beach....but it was bloody freezing.
Then got back last night to see all the news about the snow....what's that all about then? 

Am dreading it coz we have to launch what's called a 'Snowline' at work...which means aswell as doing everything we normally do we end up getting all the schools in the county ringing in to tell us whether they're open or shut (there are hundreds in Essex) and THEN we get all the parents ringing in too to see if their little Johnny/Sue has to go in that morning. I do TRY to be patient with them - working for a public service provider.....but sometimes I just want to tell them to BOG OFF!!  
I had enough on Children In Need day last Friday escorting men dressed up as Sandy from Grease, and giant tomatoes into the studios!  .....maybe I'm in the wrong job!

Still - looks like I'm back on the   pills for another 3 months - (after seeing consultant last week) though also with metformin (apparantly will help me lose weight too - right down the loo from what I've heard  )....not starting for another month - dh is in Angola next week (RIGHT at crucial time!! goes on cd 14) so no point - but dunno whether to wait til after Xmas or not to start taking the tabs again? still I'm not going to let dh off scott free this month - you never know - any   left around MAY just do the trick?!  

hope everyone's had a top weekend!

not back into work til tomorrow - so making most of my time off - only out of bed at 11am - a six and a half hour lie in! BLISS!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

twiggy I don't know hun have you posted on ask a nurse or is minxy around?    

B3ndy this was DH's second SA his first was pretty rubbish low motility  

Glad to see youo back......TWIGGY - keep us posted hun  

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy....just replied to you on other thread...not sure I can really help...sorry 

Hi Sarah...a progesterone level of 39 should indicate that you've ovulated (they like to see a level over 30 - some say over 40 - to indicate ovulation occured).
As for a higher level, it doesn't necessarily mean more than one egg released & it wouldn't double with each egg released....it is likely if you have a high prog level that could be more than one egg but we're all completely different so without having the scans prior to ovulation alongside it then would be difficult to tell. If one egg = level of 30 & doubled with each egg then my level of 105 would mean I'd popped 3 - 4 eggs which I think it highly unlikely !!

All I know is that before clomid, my last prog test was 61  (had a couple but can't remember all results..think one may even have been up to about 81  )...anyway, consultant said that 61 could indicate I may release more than one egg naturally...but didn't have scans so not sure....since I've been on clomid I've had 2 prog tests & had follie scans first 3 months....each month it showed I had several follies but 2 mature ones each cycle...and I had prog results of 103 & 105....consultant said this indicated that both the mature follies had popped an egg (so 2 eggs)...although when discussing with him this week he even said another follie may have matured in between scans and ovulation so may have released 3 eggs.

It's difficult to determine how many eggs actually release just from progesterone level...some women may have high progesterone release like I have...whereas someone else may have 3 eggs released & get a lower progesterone level than someone who released only 1 or 2.

Just re-read what I've typed & not sure if its made any sense at all & probably confused the issue even more.

Anyway, I'll shut up now 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi twiggy

i agree with Sarah - try and post on the nurse thread - and if really concerned ring your consultant/docs - that's what I do if I'm ever worried.

I've never spotted mid cycle like that - but I have started spotting 5/6 days before AF while on clomid (before clomid it was 3/4 days) when I asked my consultant why this could be he said it was all about the thickness of the lining of your womb and this is how the body gets rid of it bit by bit - i've had quite thick lining while on clomid - so i guess that accounts for it. but not sure about mid cycle.

hope you get some sort of explanation

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for advise girls, bleeding only lasted about half an hour then stopped? not sure what it was but will mention it at my scan tomorrow, just panicked a wee bit. I have been very tearful aswell couldnt stop crying last night (may be the drugs), its just getting to me more this time  hopefully will feel more positive after tomorrow. 

hope you are all well will come back later for personals as have to run,
        twiggyxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Twiggy, glad to see the bleeding stopped, definitely mention at your scan appointment hopefully they can give you some explanation  


Welcome back B3ndy  

 everyone!  xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola - howz it swinging flowerpot?

got yer shovels and blankets packed if planning a journey in the car this Friday? our forecaster on the programme this morning says it's going to be quite heavy snowfall - but they do say never trust a bbc forecaster (remember the hurricanes of 1987?)

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy...glad the bleeding stopped, but as Flower says, I'd mention it at your next appt. 

Hello B3ndy...hope you're ok 

Flower  my little petal...how you doing  Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun 

Hi Sarah...how are you today 

 to everyone else...it's a bit quiet now isn't it...seems like lots of people have deserted us   

Well its really foggy (& chilly) here in London...another excuse for the trains to run late...commuting is soooo much fun...NOT !

Anyway, best get on with some work...
Take care clomid chickie dees.... 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just checking in....been in Paris for my birthday (treat from DH). Had a wonderful time, but back to reality now! CD 14 for me today, and haven't a clue whether OV'd or not. Had a very heavy lower ab feeling for a couple of days, not like my usual twinges. But had plenty of   so you never know.

Hope your all OK, trying to catch up at work so will do personals later.

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Clomid Girls

You will be pleased to know I am much better today   must have been the hot toddy I had before bed  

Minx -   hun - bet there will be no trains Friday if it snows    I dn't know how you cope commuting.

B3ndy - We never get snow here its always up north and the east that get it    Heres hoping - I have my sledge ready  

Kerry -   welcome back - I have posted to you on the buddie thread hun

Twiggy - How are you?  Let us know what ur con says...... 


Hello - everyone else - Gotta go and do some work  




Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey....my cycle buddy is back  

Good to hear you had a fabulous time in Paris...me jealous...never   here's hoping all that  in _romantic_ _Parie_ (said in a French accent  )will have done the trick for you  

Take care hun 
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Snow in London is never impressive...just a pain in the butt...last year the train home stopped a few stations before mine so I had to walk a mile in the heavy downfall...was absolutely frozen by time got home...Gareth couldn't come pick me up in car cos traffic was solid....and snow always turns to dirty brown slush here 

I much prefer snow when I'm on the piste  (after a glass or 2 of mulled wine   ) which I'm not sure we'll be doing this year


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya lovelies  

I'm fine thanks Natasha, AF due Monday, been feeling very premenstrual all week, everyone getting on my nerves, even dh which rarely happens.  He was annoying me last night for no reason whatsoever and I was still in a mood this morning!!!   

I have a 1½ hour commute each way by car on the motorway to work and if the snow comes its chaos. I actually have the day off on friday so normally would be   as I can stay in bed, but alas no, I have my fertility appt first thing in the morning      Me and dh going to a concert friday night in Manchester, the buses and trams probably won't be running either. great!  

Kerry, so glad you are back, missed you    So romantic!    Really hope all that the Paris romance is bringing you your dream


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i hope it snows too. I think it would be really lovely and get us all in the mood for xmas.

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I would love to wake up to snow on Friday.......and snuggle back down to bed.....unfortunately my boss lives nearby and drives a 4X4 so will pick me up if need be...... 

Oh well give me an excuse to wear my NEW pink spotty wellies 


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he     I have pink leopard print ones!! Love them!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wish I had legwarmers too I had some nice cerise pink ones in the 80's    Thats your fault Kerry you mentioned the 80's hostess trolley (my mum has one too) and now I am humming 80's songs and doing fame jumps off my desk........


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

we nagged my mum senseless to get rid of her hostess trolley - it finally went for £50 last year - she was practically in tears as she waved it off down the driveway!   

sounds like you had a top birthday Kerry - I remember the days when I was a spring chicken of a 30year old - it's all downhill from here!

Sarah - by the sounds of it - not many places will miss the snow this weekend - where r u in the country?

Hey Minxy - howz it swinging?

flowerpot - good luck with your appt on Friday

maybe we're in for a run of BFPs - especially after jennifer's post - turns out that wind was sommit more - if that's the case dig out the Gaviscon!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Forest of Dean, Gloucestershire - B3ndy whats the forecast here then?         

Have a good evening girlies 


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's a good excuse to snuggle down and get lots of   in!!

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies how are you all on this freezing evening?

I am just south of edinburgh and we are supposed to get really bad weather tomorrow and friday if you believe weather forecasters. I was in Aberdeen last week with work and was snowing a bit and freezing. 

b3ndy/ sarah how u doin?

kerry, paris sounded lovely your dh sounds like a gem, hopefully the romantic city will have helped you get your bfp . We really need some good news this month.


hi sallystar how you doing honey?


flower hope witch doesnt get you  

hi again minxy hope you are ok 

i will let you know how i get on at scan tomorrow and what cons says about bleed.

hi to anyone i have missed,
                                        twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

How are you all?

Twiggy - I bet you will get loads of snow in Edinburgh.....We visited my DH's grandparents last new year in Livingston and it snowed while we were there!  

Flower, Sal, Minxy , B3ndy and anyone else I have missed  - see you all later.....

Dre - if you log on and read this - hope its nice and   with you - lucky thing!

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hang fire before digging out the wellies - the forecasters are now back tracking on the   fest!

Only one day to go til Friday !!! (it's been a 3 day week for me this week - it's been bliss!)

found out today - I'm working Xmas Day -   - still - means I don't have to go to the outlaws sooner than I have to!)

morning all! hope yer well! sarah, flowerpot, kerry, minxy, sallystar, twiggy, jaffa - and everyone else!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girlies, how are we all today?  

Just rain up here at the moment  

I will try and post later tomorrow after my fertility appointment but dh and I are going into town late afternoon for drinks and a meal before a concert so I may not have time, if not will come on line on Sat.  Dreading the appointment, just don't know what to expect.  I HATE IF !  

Also AF due monday.  no pains yet but I have got the biggest mood on me, dh is winding me up without even doing anything  

Jennifer gives us some hope that wind and bloating etc can mean a BFP! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

 with your apt....will be thinking of you 
Hope it all goes well...we took a list of questions regards IVF etc which really helped us focus.

Have a lovely meal & enjoy the concert (what are you seeing  )

Take care hun 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha
Fully expect them to move us onto IUI or IVF  
We're going to see Faithless!  Going back to my youth seeing dance music


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

get you you raver flower! 

have a good time - and fingers crossed for your appointment today. I hope your consultant is more personable than ours! (all mine wanted to talk about was B bloody MI!)

Don't be fobbed off by any of their scientific waffle!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at least were in the seats rather than on the floor so I can have sit down!!!      

Thanks hun, fully expecting them to have blah blah blah about BMI    so i'll probably end up in tears.  Its tomorrow morning the appt so will try and post tomorrow or sat with an update.

Anyone got any ideas what I should ask?  9 cyles (out of 12) of clomid, tubes and womb healthy, endo mild at lap in Jan, HSG, lap and dye clear, SA "fine" - I'd say from that it will be IUI?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Faithless are excellent !!!

I've seen them before & loved every minute of it...very jealous as they're one of my favourites !! 

I may be 36 but I still enjoy my dance music & do still go out clubbing...although I'm definitely not the hardcore raver of old...last time I went out was in the summer...a Drum & Bass night at Brixton Academy...must admit I felt like a granny but some young guy tried to chat me up which was most amusing  I've seen quite a few live acts & top DJ's in my time (Prodigy, Leftfield etc...)...having a boyfriend & friends that still DJ mean its frequently on in our house...Gareth does a radio station on Sundays (Drum & Bass) & has his own "decks" room at home...I'm always dancing around the house like a loon !! 

Have a "wicked" night    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great stuff Natasha  

And get you getting chatted up


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, must've posted at the same time hun...

Regards what questions to ask, not sure really to be honest as ours was for IVF not IUI.

Maybe things like how many goes should you have, timings of basting, any other drugs eg hcg trigger jab, monitoring eg follie tracking etc, 
What does the actual treatment entail (for IVF our consultant gave us a chart showing the timeline etc) Other things to ask could be what are the success rates, are there any other things you could do or supplements to take that may help you ?

If it's IVF they suggest, then we asked about the drugs, the timing, how many embies put back, were they blastocysts put back, could we get drugs on NHS, child welfare forms your both you & your GP, could we get HIV & Hep tests done on NHS...also, we knew already but ask if they include freezing any embies in the initial price (ours do for 3 yrs) & subsequent costs of treatment using defrosted embies...

Not sure if that's helped as I might be stating the obvious. 

Good luck


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - Have a nice time.... 

Minx - I knew you were a raver/party animal - your name gave it away..... 

B3ndy - No   now?  

 everyone else


Best do some more work.......nearly Friday....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

More like a granny raver now   I daren't wave my arms in the air anymore cos of my bingo wings   Gareth can't dance like he used to either cos he gets really painful cramp   But we'll still be there with our zimmer frames no doubt


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Gals!

Sorry for silence ... have been working away from my desk for last two days, and no access to the pooter 

Lots of things seem to be happening this week:

Sarah: are you over your nasty cold now? Just checked BBC website re: , and it's looking as though it might bypass this part of the world (East Anglia). I'm not a snow lover by nature, I'd sooner stay at home with the heating full blast and cuddle my naughty little .

Flower: Are you still feeling a grumpy drawers today? If it's any consolation, I've been vile this month -- and I don't even care!       By the way, I am a fellow Manc; folks still live there and I go back regularly. Great city!   From what you say, I'd have thought iui would be your next step. So if you need any advice on either that or IVF, just ask. (By the way, just to be nosy, where in the north west are you?)

Twiggy: hope you're feeling much better after your scare earlier this week. And  for your scan today!

Kerry: want to hear more about your trip to (gorgeous) Paris! Did you buy and chic clothers, eat yummy cuisine and slurp fine wines? (Hey, it was your 30th !)

B3ndy: bummer about having to work on Xmas Day. What's your line of work exactly? (Told you I was nosy!   )

And Minxy, what a groover you are! Most impressed by your party credentials! I've got an i-pod (wonderful things) and I fancy myself as a bit of a dj, though my speciality is mostly 80s disco and cr*p like Barry White. Yup, I'm tasteless and I know it! 

Anyway, nice to catch up with you all. Lots of love and apologies to anyone I've missed.

Love
Jaffa xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaffa -      for the 80's WOO HOO......Love it not tasteless at all......

I have just checked BBC for our region and no snow forecast at all now  

My cold just dissapeared feel fine now - must be all the vits/supplements I take  

Good to see you back

 everyone else

S


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaffa...its was wonderful. Such a lovely city. It was my first time there and fell in love. We did so much in 2 1/2 days. My feet still hurt now! I loved Notre Dame, went twice I could sit there all day! Went up the Eiffel Tower at night, which was great but foggy right at the top, saw loads from 2nd level though. Also climbed the Arc de Triomphe..almost killed me!! I'm so unfit!! Lots of lovely wine supped in cafe's along the Champs Elysee (VV expensive though!!) and found a few lovely bars and restaurants out the way. Generally a fabulous trip! Didn't do any shopping - although Louis Vuitton was calling me the whole time ("Come and buy another bag, come and buy.......") DH would have gone mental, I have a bit of handbag fettish!! Anyway, it will go down as one of the best weekends ever...

Thanks for asking!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've had mixed times in Gay Paree! one was a top weekend with dh - and the other was on a french trip in sixth form when I got touched up on the underground - he was a right smelly perv too!

Sarah - yup - looks like no   now! boo hiss - my colleague had already arranged to go out sledging tomorrow afternoon he was so convinced it would snow!    

Jaffa - I'm a producer on a BBC local radio breakfast programme lucky me - up at 4.30am Mon to Friday! but I'll be reading news bulletins on Xmas Day - to all of our 3 listeners who will have tuned in! joy!  

Flower -is there a section on the iui board for questions for people to ask on when going for consultations? can't remember if there is or not but I went on there to find out more before I went to my consultation last week and there was some background info. 
Just make sure you come away with the decision YOU want - I'm still fighting a week on to get my fsh and lh levels which both my consultant AND GP say they haven't got (will just say they're normal) anyhow am now trying to look for another clinic in essex to go to for a second opinion.

S

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey...I love the 80's too...in fact I've just purchased a best of the 80's (Spandau, Visage, Bowie, Human League, Tears 4 Fears etc) & also best of Duran Duran...need to put them on my iPod which hasn't been used for a few months now !! I was a bit of a Duranie & lost my voice screaming so much when I saw them in concert at the grand old age of 12 !!   Gareth was laughing at me the other day cos I was cooking, listening to all these old tunes & singing away...he thought it was highly amusing that I knew all the words...him being a mere whipper snapper at 30 

Well, no rain or snow here so far...although its still bloody nippy out there...must go & get some lunch so will have to bear the cold !!

Will catch up with personals later....DP's out for a few drinks later so will hopefully have a chance then...he moans at me for being on here too much...says I'm boring when I ignore him & he wants to play  (different story when the footies on tv though !!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls for all your good wishes and tips for tomorrow's appointment    I briefly popped onto the IUI boards and it scared the hell out of me, I have no idea who anyone is or what they are on about so I have come back to the bossom of my clomid buddies until after tomorrow when I know what will be happening 

Just checked bbc weather and its still saying "light snow" for friday in Manchester with sleet on Sat!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Petal 

   

Isn't Kelly over on the IUI board...she'll keep you safe hun...but you'll always be honorary member of this board no matter what


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - we will be here for you hun  

I have just had a   for 5 minutes someone has just phoned me to say 3 of our friends are expecting bubs.  WHY WHY WHY is it NOT ME................... 

I am fine most of the time and then something like this sets me off.......I can't cope I just WANT a baby .........   

Thats better am now taking deep breaths and counting to 100.

Catch you later girls - sorry about that.  

B3ndy I would listen to you on Xmas Day if I could hun......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thankyou  

Awww Sarah    its so [email protected]@dy hard


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...YOU ARE NOT LEAVING ME HERE MISSY!!!!!!!!!!  

Minxy...Love the old tunes, they keep us young! It makes me feel well old though when I say a band to my sister and she's like "Who??" She's 22 and doesn't know who Worzel Gummage is!!!!??!!!! 

Sarah...Posted on buddies hun but   anyway ...  

B3ndy...what a fab job. You won't be at work all day will you on Xmas day??

So bored.................just been researching Ethnic artwork  for a hotel/.conference centre.... 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm not leaving    i just thought i'd try and arm myself with a bit of info for tomorrow but i did not like      I've pm'd erica but she is now on IVF, see what happens tomorrow then I'll pm Kel.  I'd never leave here anyway, I couldnt!

God I know what you mean about the years. We were watching Indiana Jones the other day and I couldnt believe how long ago it was out    And aufwedeshen pet too!!!  

B3ndy, you won't miss your Christmas dinner will you?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Sarah - 3 pregnancies all at once? Unreal. No wonder you're feeling down. Do understand, big hugs       . It's tough. Nearly all of my pals have babies now. I'm starting to wonder if some of us will drift apart, what with me feeling reluctant to see them and us growing apart due to different lives. 

Kerry - ethnic artwork   

Love Jaffa xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know what you mean Jaff, I can bearly mutter a work to one of my work colleagues now she is pregnant, she is getting really big now, I don't even ask how her ANC appointments have gone etc....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't be bothered either, swamped by work but just keep shuffling paper around my desk!!    Think its because I'm off tomorrow, today is like Friday!  Wish I could look forward to my day off a bit more, I will by the time the appt is over I'm sure.  plenty of  and  and


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

perhaps when we have our clomid meet we will make it 80's fancy dress     

am feeling better now jaffa - DH has emailed me to say I am the bestest wife in the world    bless him.......  I know we are lucky in lots of ways...... 

Am gonna treat myself to choccie at tesco on the way home  

Kerry - Ethnic artwork sounds fascinating - NOT

Flower - Enjoy tomorrow you lucky thing having that FRIDAY feeling today..... 



S


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww what a sweetie he is,  sometimes they just know what to say


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and sometimes they don't know what to say......like can I finish this level on my playstation game before   cheeky monkey - reckon he would play his gameboy at the same time if I let him


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

brings a whole new meaning to spicing up your sex life!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I love him to bits but he is a 15 year old trapped in a 32 year olds body.......


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Flower, you've made me want to go and crack open a new tube of Pringles .... and fix myself a nice G + T with ice and a slice! *sigh*  

Sarah, if we have a meet in 80s dress then I reckon I'll come as one of the Coconuts out of Kid Creole and the Coconuts. They were my idols circa 1984, and I had my gelled hair, eyeliner, and pedal-pushers just like theirs. Either that or I'll be Madonna when she used to wear a ripped string vest, rubber bangles and have hairy armpits. Or I could come as Boy George, it hardly matters that I'm a woman does it?

And Sarah -- is Bow that beautiful red tabby cat I used to see on here? Gooooooooooorrrrrgeous!

OK. I'm heading to the kitchen to fish out my Pringles stash. I've had enough of organic bloody fruit.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh i LOVE pringles!!!  once I start, I can't stop!!!

Mmmm could go a nice refreshing alcoholic beverage with pringles, mmmmm


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh that is Bow - would you rather his piccie than mine?  He is cute......for Xmas I am getting his balls chopped off  booked him in at the vets on 22nd - Merry Xmas Bow.

He isn't red or ginger I like to think he is cream and brown........matches our decor perfectly  

Yep - I will be Madonna in desperatley seeking susan .....cool - I had a pair of lace gloves wonder if I still have them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Leaving in about 5 mins girls so    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah I'm   at your xmas pressie to Bow!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't want to get him done - he has cute little furry balls that are getting bigger every day....   DH says he will start spraying if we don't get him done


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww, poor Bow  . My little Chutney is about 15 weeks now, so he'll be getting his little knackers snipped in the new year. Best thing, though, as otherwise they do start to spray, and they wander off for weeks on end terrorising the local lady cats, and brawlings with other toms, and so on. You could always have his balls turned into a furry pair of earrings?

Just a suggestion  

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what a fab suggestion - I will ask the vet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CAT BALL EARRINGS You lot are   !! But I love ya!

Don't take the pee out of ethnic artwork missy,  we do a good line in it!! NOT!! We usually supply contemporary stuff, but what the Client wants.... 

Mmm....Pringles......had a kit kat before. I'm so crap at dieting!!
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Aww Kerry you spoiled ur Xmas present suprise!  

Jaffa - I bet Chutney is really cute isn't he?  Bow makes me smile  everyday he sleeps in our bed......not good if we are   as he pounces on us!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You girls are completely fruit loopy 

I was actually thinking more along the lines of a cat ball scarf...you must've seen those rabbit fur ball scarves/neck warmers...well they look like cat balls on a string  

I've just had the most scrummy Innocent Smoothie...special guest one "festive fruits & spices" with pressed apples, banana, blackberries, red grapes, squeeze of lemon & orange, cinnamon & nutmeg...apparently it's your whole 5 fruit & veg quota in one bottle & tastes delicious 

We've got our works Xmas party on 22 Dec so I've just made an appt with hairdresser to get my hair styled for the evening...fancy a kinda Sienna Miller meets Kate Moss sort of thing...curls, waves & headband...haven't got a clue what I'm wearing yet...although I have a cleavage enhancing bustier in mind...but we'll see....

I'd also like to have my makeup done...a bit of glitter & sparkle...does anyone know where I could maybe get this done...do the makeup counters in House of Fraser do them...I thought about Boots but wasn't sure  Can anyone help me 

Anyone else got work parties  I've got a few lunches & evening drinks to go to as well...all a good excuse to get out of the office !!! But here's hoping I won't be able to drink any alcohol & will have my first sober Xmas 

I'm not usually a Xmas person (prefer NYE) but for some reason this year I'm looking forward to it....can't wait  

My uncle just called me to say my nan is finally going in for her heart bypass...had just wheeled her down to surgery...she's been in hospital for over 2mths now !! Its a 4 hour op so feeling bit anxious but sure she'll be ok.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah - that's better - a 3 hr nap - feeling much refreshed! 

I wake up and log on thought to find you've all gone 'Cat ball earring mad!'.....those scarves with pom poms on are the in thing this winter - perhaps you can try your own line in Bow and Chutney Pom Pom scarves Sarah and Jaffa?!!

Sarah - sorry to hear you've been   today - why is it that kind of news all comes at once? we've got two friends due this week and the girl at work came and shoved her scan photo under my nose today - I tried to look interested but don't think I was fooling anyone. Your time WILL come! 

flower -   for tomorrow!

hope your nan's op goes ok Minxy - as far as the make up trials go - if you can find a Benefit counter - usually somewhere like the bigger Boots stores or House of Fraser they can do a good make over. Depends what you're after.

Our Xmas work do is on Dec 9th - kind of looking forward to it - but my work colleagues aren't best known for their 'party animal' ways!....still I've got a few girls nights and a night out with a gay mate of mine so am looking forward to them more....he's such a good gossip and works for a certain TV/Radio celeb so am hoping he'll have lots to share!! 

Talking of Xmas looks like I'm working 7-1 which isn't too bad - and hopefully I'l come home to find all the cooking's been done by dh!......mmmmm! I'm just not sure I can wait that long to open all my pressies!

Got my Met tabs today - am scared to start them - I'm a real wuss with anything like upset stomachs/vomiting - so fingers crossed the Met tum/  won't be darkening my door!

am just trying to work up the courage to go to first WW weigh in in 4 months......it's   for me from now!

have a good evening ladies

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow, I'd never have realised you could do quite so many things with a tomcat's knackers ....     I'll try and upload a little picture of my Chutney. He's a lovely little lad -- he was my consolation prize for my failed ivf, bless him   Sorry Bow disturbs your rumpies, Sarah. Chutney is banned from the bedroom at night as he is a sleep-all-day, scoot up and down the curtains/your legs/the duvet-all-night kind of kitty. Cute, but not conducive to romance!  

Minxy, you sound like you are going to be one hell of a foxy lady on the evening of your work's do! I had a make-over done on the Dior counter at Selfridge's once, and it was blooming good. Frankly I didn't recognise myself afterwards. I guess a department store would be a good idea, as you've got lots of choice. Fingers crossed for your nan, by the way.   

No work party for me. My colleagues are boring academics with no social skills, and I'd sooner stick pins in my eyes than socialise with them. Having said that, I think there'll be some lame get-together with the students at the end of term, with a few sausage rolls and some dry roasted peanuts.  

Flower -- all best for tomorrow.  

B3ndy -- let me guess: does your pal work for Terry Wogan?   Please be sure to relay any goss to us!!! And good luck for your weigh-in!!!

Laters, ladies!

Jaff xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions re getting my make up done...I work in the City so limited regards dept stores (won't have time to go to West End for Selfridges  ) but there is a large Boots, a House of Fraser..also Molton Brown & Space NK (which I love) so I'll take a look on my lunch break....

And thanks for your well wishes for my nan...not heard anything yet but someone should be calling me once she's out of theatre & they know how it went.

And yep, I can understand how you ladies feel about friends being pregnant...I've got 3 friends who are pg (2 with their 2nd), and another couple that could be pg although not heard from them for few weeks so not sure...and the woman in downstairs flat is also preggers...so thats at least 4 around me, possibly 6 !!! Why not me  

Took me almost 2 hours to get home (usually an hour door to door even though I'm only 20mins outside central London)...trains & buses were a complete nightmare...and its soooooo cold...maybe snow's on its way to London  

B3ndy...your evening out with gay mate sounds a hoot....my uncle is gay & I've been out with him before & always have a laugh !!  Glad to hear you're not working all day Xmas Day...hope your hubbie has everything under control for you & you just have to come home, open pressies & enjoy the festive spirit 

Jaffa...sorry your work colleagues are party-poopers...maybe you need to put on the 80's music, get twister out & a couple of tequila shots...that would certainly liven things up 

My work colleagues are definite party animals...not always good if planning an alcohol free evening.

Sarah...hope you're feeling ok now. 

Flower...hope it all went ok at your appointment  

 to everyone else

Anyway, catch you all later
Take care 

Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

A quick hello - only just made it into work ! a little bit of snow and the world goes mad!  

Jaffa - would love to see a pic of chutney- Bow went mental this morning in the snow.....We have conditioned him I think he sleeps well with us at night....he is usually waiting at the bottom of the stairs for us to go to bed.  

Minx, B3ndy, Twiggy, Kerry and everyone if I don't pop in later - Have a good weekend - hope its snowing with you!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls, just a quick update as i'm getting ready to go out and get absolutely bladdered.  this is gonna be a long one

after a sleepless night, I felt terrible this morning with tummy ache etc through worrying.

Appointment was terrible, i got in and saw some bloke who knew nothing, he first of all said so your tubes are damaged so you need IVF, I said erm actually no they're not, repeating all about my lap and dye results from january, what I'd already told them when I saw them at the end of Jan. he said he would have to refer us onto the fertility clinic which they told us in jan they'd already done. he couldnt even say whether it would be IVF or IUI, I knew more than he did!  he just looked blank at me.  in the end he was useless and dh just lost it, starting losing his temper saying whats the point of us coming today when you havent anything more to tell us, the referal to IVF hasnt even been done, you don't want any of our tests repeating etc so then I just couldnt hold it any longer and spent about half hour in tears   In the end dh said he wanted to see someone senior, this bloke just looked shocked but there is only so much you can take isnt there.  anyway, the consultant was off   so the fertility sister came in who was lovely and said she would try and find out what was going on.  She has left me an answerphone message saying she will speak to consultant after his hols on 8th Dec and has booked me into see him on 9th Dec but if he is happy to refer me onto the fertility clinic without seeing me again she will arrange it.  

she said the WL for private IVF is 3 years but once the referral is done we will hear something, we can then look towards private.  All we wanted today was a clear plan of what we are doing etc, and we were told NOTHING I've been so   and  

Its not like we want to jump the queue or even that we are kicking off becuase its so long, we just want to know what it is were going for and who with!  its not too much to ask is it?

if you read all this, thank you! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh babe, so sorry it was a rubbish appointment. Sounds very much like my last one, that was a complete waste of time. I hope the sister is able to provide more helpful information, and your apt on 9th December is better.

I know your on your way out. I hope you have a superduper time today. Get plastered and enjoy yourself.

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flowerpot - are you being seen on the Nhs or privately - it's one reason I decided to go private coz i couldn't stand being seen by a different person each time - and quite obviously by someone who knows nowt about your history! how frustrating for you! no wonder your dh had a  .
My consultant was being awkward last week and my dh said to him ....'you're the one with the Mr in front of his name that's meant to mean something ' (I cringed but thought good on you! and we're paying privately!!)

Minxy - my gate mate is so funny - it was his 30th yesterday - and he got so bladdered he's taking the next few days off as hols!

Sarah - it's just started to   in Essex - thank God I'm going home in 6 mins (if I can get thru the piles of paperwork!) 

had mini excitement today - got some publicity for the programme I produce in the Torygraph of all papers - I've just been interviewed for local telly!!! (I could have done with a bit of a House of Fraser makeover myself Minxy) I bet I look like a right haggard old  ...could feel a spot erupting on my chin as I was talking....there's quite obviously a reason I work on the radio and NOT telly!!

Here's to Fridays and Bombay Sapphire by the bucketload!

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All

Dear Flower -   I've had so many appointments that sound just like yours. Sorry. It's miserable feeling as though you have to go back to the drawing board every time you see someone, when all you want is to get ahead and make some progress. Your DH was well within his rights to get angry, and it seems it got the desired response. Good for him. I've made written complaints before now, and I'm slightly ashamed to say that I've used my work title (Dr) just to get taken seriously. Appallingly, it's worked every time. One consultant even gave me extra special treatment because he thought I worked 'in the field'. Little did he know I'm not a medical doctor. It's disgusting.

Anyway, I'm ranting big-style this morning as I'm so upset. Chutney took very ill this morning and I had to rush him to the vets. He has enteritis and a rectal prolapse (gruesome), so will be in overnight for an operation. I confess I cried on the way home in the car. The house feels so empty without him. All I  know is that he's in the best of hands: if my consultant was as considerate and compassionate with me as my vet is with Chutney, I'd be a very grateful woman.

So feeling real sad.     Pathetic snowfall here in East Anglia. Hope it doesn't get heavier.

Kerry, B3ndy, Twiggy, Sarah, Minxy, lots of love ...

Jaff xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaffa -   hun I know you must be so upset and it was normal for you to   I cried when Bow had his microchip put in.  What were his symptons?  Please PM me and let me know how he is........... 

Flower - you go and get a few   inside you - I was so   when reading your post I am suprised ur DH did not   the doctor.....I hope things work out for you....don't they know its hard enough IF without them being [email protected]

B3ndy - you go girl - Famous person.........and one spot is nothing I have at least 20 and I am not lying  

Looks like it is going to start snowing here soon again....I just looked a right wally I popped to tesco for a few bits and peices then spent ages looking for my car.....I got a lift in today!  


Kerry lots of   planned for this weekend?  I have  

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry girls dont have long just on a quick break at work i will try and get on later and read all your posts as just had time to o a quick scan of posts.

It was snowing here really heavy for about an hr an a half this morning was lying but has melted now 

I had my 12 day scan yesterday had 2 follies 1 10mm an 1 12mm by 15mm dont know if this is good or not? I have to go back on monday for another scan not sure why but they said to cover the weekend incase i ovulate if you catch my drift . I then have an appointment with cons on wed to see what is next as this is my last cycle of clomid. I have to go or will get shot for internet abuse!

speak soon,
                  twiggyxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God i've just got home and looked in the mirror - i'll be the side show freak on telly tonight - how embarassing.

Sarah - have fun with the   this weekend - i'm going to pin dh down til he goes off to angola on monday - in the hope of some freak of nature and dh's   stay around long enough for ov day (it'll only be cd 13 for me on Sunday) but i reckon i ov around 16/17.

not looking forward to starting the metformin tonight - yuk

anyone got anything nice planned for weekend - apart from flower and her big rave up!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - You never know in one of my books it says   have been known to live for up to 5 days    so give it a go ...... 

I am not up to much........mate coming round tonight to do my waxing (then I do hers ) am cooking us a spag bol and no doubt we will have a few  .

Tomorrow DH's mates are all coming over (lads night in  ) all they do is stand around drinking beer and playing their guitars but hey who am I to judge......I am supposed to be going out but if its bloody freezing I am staying in    Sunday i am doing nothing but  .


What you up to B3ndy?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

do you make sure you do the   the waxing? I can't bear having anything waxed - i've had a couple of bad experiences in salons - the pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must trust your mate big time!

i've got a really boring weekend planned - packing the contents of our study iinto boxes in preparation for turning it into a bathroom! which we've done bugger all on and is being delivered on Dec 5th! the day dh comes back from angola - poor thing - we'll just have to find somewhere to store it. we've bought a big cast iron slipper bath - can't wait to get some candles lit and soak in it for hours on end!
apart from that I think we're going to the flicks - but not seen much worth going to....any suggestions?

mind you - i may want to stay close to home incase of any met   moments!


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I trust her - she trained as a beautician!  It amazes me that she allows me to wax her!  I am sooo [email protected] but I love doing it.....strange but get a buzz out of it......perhaps I should re-train?

Does Met give you the sh*ts then?  

Hmmm might be a good way to lose a few pounds


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaffa..So sorry puss is poorly  . Hope they fix him up quickly for you, I know what's it like to be pining for them. Max went to my SIL's last weekend while we were away and they didn't bring him back till Weds night, well weird without him following me all over the place!

B3ndy..check you out on the telly! Wish we could see it!! I'm sure you don't look that bad!  Good luck with the     You'll be fine on the Met. I ahd visions of running to the loo but its really not that bad!! Go see Harry Potter, I am!!

Sarah..That'll be you  tonight then! I'm certainly opeing the wine after shopping...and just found out DBB is going shopping to so may have to adopt a disguise...or knock her over with a very alrge heavy shopping trolley!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off in a bit ladies

Jaffa - please let me know how chutney is  

B3ndy, Kerry, Minx, Twiggy & anyone else - if I don't log on over the weekend - have a nice weekend - see you all Monday.

I was thinking of going to cinema tomorrow but don't know what to watch - don't think I will see Harry Potter - can't stand all the naughty kids (  ironic thing to say on a IF site I know) but kids by us go to chat and mess around......DH told them all off when we last went!       

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Just popped on to see how Flower got on and i am so   Why do cons think they are God and never bother to reasd your notes before you get in the consulting room. Youd think with all the fancy qualifications they have they could read .

Chin up chick and i hope you get a little more understanding with the Cons when you see him.

 to everyone else and catch you later

Take care 

Sal x
        (sorry dd loves choosing them for you all)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sarah met certainly does give you the   like you have never had before


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girls,

i cant speak long as am going to my wee cousins birthday party and not even dressed yet! hes 4 and are 30 kids going, will be a riot! i have been up since before 7 dont know what i have been doing!

sallystar i know what you mean the consultants never read your notes and you have to go through it all with them every time  is so annoying. Did you have an appointment with cons? if so howd it go? I have one on wed to see where we go next, prob ivf waiting list.

flower howd you get on honey?

sarahstewart enjoy the cinema, hope you are well. 

kerryb hope you are ok, enjoy shopping.

hi b3ndy, have a good weekend packing and cinema! how was your moment of tv fame?

i better go, hi to anyone i have missed. I am going for 16 day scan tomorrow so will let you know how i get on. I managed to get the day off work so going christmas shopping as thought a monday would be quiter.

take care
twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie to say thanks for your support...I'll be back on later.  on top of everything else got a cold and sore throat and AF just got me xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Hope you are all OK - we did not actually get to the cimema I went shopping Saturday afternoon and it was so cold on Saturday night we stayed in with pizza and wine..... 


Catch you all later.......B3ndy how is your


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola clomid chicks

sorry   got you this am! (old bag!)

twiggy - my moment of fame lasted all of 10 secs and they got my 'double chin' perfectly!! how embarrassing - lesson to be learned though - always carry some makeup in yer bag to get rid of the bags under the eyes!

sarah - the old   is fine so far - been very windy but no trots.....(sorry for tmi!) but am upping the dose today to two - and then three in another couple of days (yikes!) ...didn't actually make it to the cinema on Sat - dh and I decided to make the most of the   opportunities before he headed off today!   - hate being on my own in the evenings! will need to find a playmate!

hope everyone had a good weekend away from work!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy

You have no excuse for not getting to bed on time this week!  

Write your christmas cards or something - keep yourself busy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope your all OK. I'm just staring out of my office window at the lovely snow. Waiting for DBB's partner to go a grit the drive, otherwise I'll slide down it tonight and bash into some poor unsuspecting motorists!!

Love snow   !!

CD19, think I ov'd last week, but not sure. Not doing OPK's as they never work for me! Might go for bloods on Thursday although probably should have gone today! Never mind.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

am jealous  

All our snow had gone by Saturday morning  


Drive carefully tonight.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's sunny but cold here  in Essex! booo booo

lots of christmas card writing for me tonight then!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello Clomid Gang

Hope you all had lovely chilled weekends ... mine was spoiled by the continuing drama of my poorly kitten and my foul mood 

Sarah, thank you so much for asking after Chutney. Was cross when I arrived at the vet's on Saturday, only to be told that they had decided not to operate on him after all, and that he was 'fine'. 24 hours later, he was ill again. I've been playing vet all weekend, giving him his drugs, taking samples and even wearing latex gloves just like the professionals!  Seriously, though, I am very worried about him.

Kerry ... how's the snow in Cheshire? Do you think they have it up in Stockport? That's where my family lives. Go easy on that ice!

Awwww, B3ndy, it's not much fun being alone while DH away, but you could always fill your time watching video repeats of your recent tv appearance...would love to have seen that!  

Anyway, gotta go and blow my bunged-up nose. Ciao for now,

Jaff xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

I'm still coming to terms with everything that went on last week, the ridiculous appointment  ,  the fact we are moving onto IVF and I've also had    pay me a visit this morning!      I've decided there is no point in getting all worked up, I might as well just wait and see what the nurse says when she rings me next week and take it from here.  so tomorrow I start cycle 10 of clomid   which really I can't be bothered with as I know it won't work but what else can I do?

Natasha - how are you?  Faithless were fab, you were right!  the whole place was bouncing from the minute they walked on stage    hope your nan is ok  

Jaff - awww bless chutney, hope he is ok. what a fab name      I said to dh like you, that if our baby doesnt come were having a doggy instead

B3ndy - being seen on NHS at the moment, but once we know whether its IVF or IUI and they decide to tell us, we'll enquire about private, I don't think I could wait 3 years for NHS.  how are you ?  

Sarah -   at you looking for your car when you had got a lift in!! welcome to the wonderful world of Clomid! and Sal and Kerry, thanks for being my buds  

Twiggy - good luck with your appt on weds. 


 to everyone else!

Its snowing really heavily here!!!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaffa...definite have snow in Stockport  ! I'm only about 6 miles from Stockport now and we have loads! Sorry to Chutney still isn't well, poor love. Are you taking him back to the vets? They're very naughty for sending him if he wasn't right. They're quick to charge for every little thing thought aren't they!

Flower...right on girl! You sound like your taking it all in your stride, best way hun. Thank you back for being my bud too!  

Sarah...boo that your snow was gone by Saturday, thats pants! 

B3ndy...give you a chance to catch up on all those boring things too! I also get stuff done when DH is away, he's not under my feet bothering me!!  

Bored but DBB is here so trying to look busy!!

xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Kerry, I have to know, who on earth is DBB? Seems to be someone you don't like?     ?

Jaff xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaffa - give chutney a cuddle from me  

Kerry , Twiggy, Minx, Flower and everyone   and if you have   be careful driving home  



Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaffa...DBB is Dog Breath Boss - Sal came up with it I think!! She's a b****!!!

Sarah..Take care hun, hope you get some more snow!

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ciao signore belle 

Just popping in quickly as have some work I really must do today 

Have posted on the 2ww thread....

Flower hun...glad you had a fabulous time at Faithless...I'd definitely like to see them again...and sorry AF got you 

Kerry...cycle buddy...hope you're doing alright 

Sarah...you are completely crazy  but we love ya 

Jaffa...sorry Chutney's been poorly but I hope your mood has lifted...clomid can be so horrible sometimes 

B3ndy...how you doing mate 

Twiggy, Olive/Suzie, Sally...hope you're all ok ?

No  here in London...just chilly & cloudy...although according to weather.co.uk it's gonna rain/snow at home (you can put your postcode in & find local weather forecast)

Here's the link if anyone's interested...

http://uk.weather.com

Anyway, best get on I spose...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola peeps

just woken after my afternoon snooze (and coz watching some awful flick on Channel 5 - oh the joys of finishing work at 1pm) and the sky is looking a very funny colour here.

looks like most other peeps have got   already - maybe it's on it's way here?

has everyone gone home early?..safe driving to those having to trek it home in the car tonight...minxy - just looking on that site you sent the link for to see what chance us southerners have of getting any of the white stuff!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm still here! Going soon! How much do I envy you having the afternoons free! But I guess your up early though aren't you!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - 4.30am - I envy your lie ins!!

am gonna make sure I have the heating turned up fully blast when I get up this week - can't normally as dh is like the ready brek man with an orange 'heat' glow of his own!


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

HI GIRLS!!
I am back after an 8 month break! AF came on Saturday so just started my 11th cycle. Most people seem to have 12 max but my doctor suggested a few more. I hope to have IUI in January then onto IVF. I so didn't want it to come to that but don't seem to have much choice as I will be 37. We are also self funding as DH has kids. The success rate is so low though     
But we shall give it a couple goes then just enjoy our lives!! And stop obsessing and beating myself up!!!
Hope it snows tonight!!
cheers and good luck everyone!!!
love
Anne-Marie x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome back Annie...it's nice to "see" you. Sorry you've not got lucky during your break. Lets hope these final Clomid cycles will work for you!! I'm also back on the   pills after a 3 month break, DH doesn't know whats hit him especially as I'm now on 100mg! Anyway,   and hope to see you around.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola peeps

anyone get snowed in last night?

Sarah - there were some bad pictures of Gloucestershire this am - you haven't posted yet today - so I guess that's why!

olive/susie - you and your dh sound like me and mine some months - passing ships in the night! does yours have to travel a lot with work? mine's just rung from Johannesburg en route to Angola   - he gets some wierd places to go to!!

Hi everyone else - howz it going today?

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Not snowed in....we had snow last night but not much left this morning.....am just busy working for a change...... 

 warning.......I am CD 16 no OPK surge or ov pains but lots of EWCM today.....any ideas how early you can get this before ov?  BMS tonight but just trying to work out ov date....


Sorry its a me, me me post - see you later


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

glad to see yer safe and sound Sarah - i thought EWCM was around for the couple of days leading up to ov - but there again I may be wrong! d'oh!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy - We are   anyway.....just wondered.....

Did you write your Xmas Cards last night?


Sarah

 everyone


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nah - spend evening doing an Aggie and Kim - using opportunities to 'tidy up' while dh is away and he won't know where I've hidden things...though I did come across an invoice for my xmas pressie from him - ooops! 

I will be the most 'surprised' wife ever on Xmas morning tho!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oooh how exciting!

Dh left early to work today (usually leaves at 10am) as he was popping into Bristol to do some Xmas shopping!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey - he's starting early then - i was quite surprised mine had started already

he usually leaves it til the week before Xmas.....he wants a tortoise from santa this year!!

I'm getting quite excited - are you?

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

my DP told me Xmas was cancelled this year cos we need the money for IVF in Jan  He is only joking though  I think...he better be anyway   I'm with you girls...starting to get excited  I don't usually get like this for Xmas but for some reason this year feels different...gotta start buying some pressies as I need to post to my parents in NZ !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls  

I want to start writing my xmas cards, mainly because I'm having friends up for lunch on sat who I wont see until the new year so I need to get them sorted.  The following weekend the tree  will be going up as I like it up for my birthday  

dh is usually the same, charging around for my xmas pressies a few days before xmas but I've told him to make himself busy on sat when my friends come so hopefully he will take the hint!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're not doing Xmas presents for each other this year as we're skint and I'd rather spend the cash on family and friends...and saving for next years holiday! I'm sure I'll get something little, I've already aid towards a jacket he bought. And I suppose after Paris, I shouldn't be greedy!

Ready to kill someone this afternoon...anyone know how to make voodoo dolls?!!!

Mad Woman in Cheshire
xxx

PS. Have applied for 2 jobs today!! Yippee!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

How are you all today?  I am having a good day so far....Had a +OPK today (can't believe I get so excited) its CD 17 for me today so reckon I will ov tomorrow we have been having BMS since CD 10 every other day......its mad as I had EWCM , sore boobs and we had BMS last night and I said to DH tomorrow I will get a +OPK I know it.....

Sorry for being a wally - but I know you all think I am   anyway )well minxy does)


Catch you later,


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed those   hit the spot Sarah!!

howz everyone today?  

i love that ' finding more out about people' thread by Minxy - it's amazing the things I've learned so far about other clomid chicks

ie that Sarah went on honeymoon to Bali (so did I - did you like it?)
  that Sally has a mad boxer dog (my dh's family have always had one - though unfortunately their last one died a few months ago - if i didn't want a bulldog I'd have a boxer)

fab idea Minxy! brought a smile to my face!

hope everyone's having a good day!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

B3ndy - I love that thread too - WELL DONE MINXY!
Bali was fab - really loved it (once we got out of bed  )  we stopped off at singapore on the way too.

Loads of peeps have elizabeth as their 2nd name and you love sweet peas too - I had them in my wedding flowers  

I am a nosey cow thou!

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy


If you ever what to get the "feel" of having a boxer dog your quite welcome to borrow him. he is totally barmy and very dribbley. DH thinks he gets treated better than him. And DD thinks he is a baby and dresses him up with a nappy and everything. I wanted a bull dog but Nanna said no get a boxer and she was right he is brill with DD

Sal x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning all!

Couldn't get to the computer yesterday -- was working flat out from 8.30 to 6.20  , though I should have been at home in bed as I've got the cold from HELL  ! Two days of the sweats, throat infection, hacking cough. VILE! Got kind of excited when I saw my temp had leaped up, but of course it was just a fever from the cold.    

Sarah -- congrats on that +OPK!!!! And glad to hear that you timed your   to perfection! Fingers crossed now that some of those lovely little wrigglers reach their destination! Good luck to you! Oh -- and Chutney is on the mend I think, so thanks for all your kind wishes.

Hi Kerry -- how's that whiffy breathed boss of yours? Fingers crossed for your forthcoming job prospects!

B3ndy -- how's it going without your DH? I hope the Christmas pressie was something on your wish list (my DH bought me an unattractive hat once, and I nearly throttled him with it    )

Minxy, flower, Sal and Anne-Marie: how are you all today? Feeling the cold?

I'm off for a Lemsip,

Jaff xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Natasha - great link!  there are loads of Elizabeths.  Who was who loved Barbados?  I'm going there in May.

Sarah, grab those swimmers and hit the spot  

Off to do a bagel for lunch, this cold is making me hungry all the time.

Yours sniverly xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - I loved Ubud (very romantic) - but hated Nsa Dua - we also went to Lombok for four days (that was a bit more remote - but better than Nsa Dua) I too had sweet peas in my bridesmaids bouquets - my grandad used to grow them - so I've always had a soft spot for them - they just don't seem to last very long once cut.

Sally - that's part of the boxer charm - all that dribble - my f and mil's last one Maude was a real character - she used to come downstairs in the morning and open the doors and help herself to whatever was in the fridge - til they got child locks - she even ate a frozen chicken left on the side to defrost one day (they didn't realise she had til she went for a poo while on a walk and pooed out a plastic bag!!!     

Jaffa/Flower - looks like the old lurgey is doing the rounds at the mo - my ma is poorly with it right now - we've had really dodgy probs with our heating at work for the last 2 weeks (this morning was freezing!!) but I reckon it's keeping the germs at bay! 

God only 15 mins to go til I can go out to play!! not that I'm clock watching today!

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh, God, B3ndy, PMSL   at the frozen chicken story!!!! Had a gormless cat once who raided the bin and ate that padded lining that they put in the bottom of packs of meat, to absorb the blood. Needless to say she nearly exploded from constipation, and had to have the whole lot surgically removed.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

B3ndy - Have a nice afternoon hun  

Jaffa - Glad Chutney is better......Hope you feel better soon   Bow is being a very naughty boy this week.....have told him father christmas won't come but he doesn't listen........

Flower, Minx and everyone  

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long sorry, hope you are all ok.
i cant get the internet to work at home but will try again tonight to write some personals, sorry to anyone witch has got 


well i had a scan on monday and had 1 follie 17mm by 23mm so should ovulate soon if not already. They said that i may have a polyp on my womb lining so if period comes then i have to go for a scan to see if have one or not, if i do then i will have to go in for a wee op to get it removed. I am just back from the hospital app with consultant, she said that she wants me to stay on clomid another 6 months! even though i have been on it for a year already so looks like you are stuck with me. They explained risks with cancer etc on staying on it for longer than a year she said its my decision but not much else they can do for me. They have put me on the ivf waiting list so at least i wont have to wait quite as long when clomid is finished (if it doesnt work). I have leaflets on ivf to read through but am back at work so have to go, am a bit depressed i thought we would be tryining something different as been on clomid so long and she said wouldnt stay on it longer than a year.

thanks for listening to my wee moan.
          twiggy xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

b3ndy - I LOVE xmas too.  Can't believe your dh already got you a gift!  I am sure mine has not even thought about it!!!  Happy holiday season... stay warm 

Sarah - Hope you had a fab time in Bali and Singapore.  I have not visited either place... lucky gal!  I have also been able to 'read' my body better.  I told DH night before I got a pos OPK too.  It is nice to think you know what's going on with your body for a change 

Twiggy - I don't have Internet at home either.  We just moved so we have to work with the company to get setup.  Just curious... when you get preggy this time  will that possible polyp be a problem   I don't really know anything about them just made me wonder.  Sorry you will be on clomid another 6 months .

Flowerpot - dh and I also like the tree up for our birthdays.  His is the 7th and mine the 11th.  We will be getting a tree this weekend   I think I remember you were had an appointment end of month... how did that go (sorry if I missed your post) 

Minxy - I also have to start buying pressies soon.  Since we are not coming home for Xmas  We will be staying in the states.  I have not been home since our move to the states in July.  I miss home and family.

Kerry - wish you luck with your job apps (fingers crossed)

Jaff - welcome (I think), maybe I was just missing something but I don't think we have 'met'   I am sometimes.
Hi Sal! How are you hun?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Blimey it's quiet today - mind you I've been up to my eyes reading primary school league tables for the whole of Essex and the London boro's today (a story we're doing tomorrow) such a waste of time tho - my mum's a teacher and I constantly hear from her that they're not worth the paper they're written on! 

howz everyone today - I'm a bit late logging on tho

nice to have you back Nikki mouse - how are you - where are you up to with your treatment now?

Sarah - did you get lots of   in last night? (me - I stayed up til 1030 waiting for dh to call from Angola and the   didn't - boy did he get an email   this am - he ended up ringing me at work to apologise - so he's nearly forgiven!)

Kerry - am liking the new photo - have you gone brunette now then? or is that your real colour - i thought you were blonde from your last photie.

Hey MInxy/Flower/Sally/Twiggy/Jaffa - howdy!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

You are right b3ndy... it is quite quiet on here today!  
Sorry that I had not been around.  I had IUI 25 Oct. and then went to Las Vegas.    Came home and BFN   Then we went to Walt Disney World during the Thanksgiving holiday (a big family holiday in the states... we were so bummed about not having family around so we went on another quickie holiday).  I had a  OPK 25 Nov and IUI 26 Nov.  Half done with  (fingerscrossed, only get one more try).

Hope you are all doing well too!

- Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry about the BFN - I hope this time round it's a more positive (quite literally!) outcome.

How was thanksgiving? We were in Boston last year to celebrate it with some friends of dh's from Uni (the mate has married a girl from Boston) it was fab - a real Christmassy feel - REALLY cold but we went to a big ex-pat Thanksgiving Day meal and had Turkey and roasties and sherry trifle (the whole shebang)

It's so nice to have Christmas without all the hassle and stress of the present giving! What was the weather like in Walt Disney World?

Here's hoping the next half of the 2ww flies by!

S
xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

s- I want to go to Boston.  Is it wonderful?  I hear there is a lot of history there... none where I am at now   Thanksgiving was fab.  LOTS of food.  The weather at Disney was BEAUTIFUL 20C the whole time   Then we came home to 7!!!   Boy it is cold... is it cold by you 

How are you doing with your treatment?  Sending dust 

- Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Boston is amazing - it's the one place I think I could live in the States and not feel too homesick - i've been to a few other places - including Washington, Florida Chicago and New Orleans - and Boston comes top EVERY time.

Where was it you were again? sounds blinking cold to me! it's not too bad here today - but there's the usual pouring 'English' rain! and days that never seem to get light - but I kind of quite like those as you just turn the heating up when get home or light a fire and snuggle down!

am taking a month 'off' clomid (as was too late to start cycle after appt to consultant this month) but now on metformin too - which actually finding better than thought (touch wood) Been told to stay on these for next three months, still have my hcg jab on day 12 (but no tracking scans) ....oh and lose 2 stone!! what a way to start the New Year.

How you feeling coming to the end of your 2ww? how many rounds of iui have you had? were you suggested iui for any particular reason? sorry for all the questions.

oh well - it's Friday - not the end of the week for me - in doing a bulletin reading shift tomorrow - hate it! still I get an extra hour in bed (only have to be up at 5.30am!) and a day off on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope you're well

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

I am pretty busy today   just thought I would check in and say HI (don't want you thinking I am avoiding you  )

Have a good weekend all


Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Nikki_Mouse, B3ndy and Sarah,

Jaffa here, feeling very rotten. Had no voice the last two days and am only getting a croaky squeak out now (DH is thrilled!)  

Tomorrow will be 14 days post IUI for me, so I thought I would test although the clinic says wait 16 days. Have felt grotty all week, but know in my heart that it's flu symptoms, rather than pg symptoms!  

Hope everyone is feeling good today .... TFI Friday, and all that ...

Jaffa xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Jaffa and Sarah

sorry you're feeling so groggy Jaffa - our News ed's children have all got laryngitis (not sure how to spell that!) and she's now complaining of being ill. At least you can go home and snuggle up for the weekend! Hope you're feeling   sooner rather than later!

Hey Sarah - busy bee again? felt like that yesterday - not enuf time to scratch my   but luckily a bit quieter today - but then there's always tomorrow for me to 'mop stuff up'...  even tho I hate the Sat shift I don't mind this weekend, as dh is still away.

we had a huge email row yesterday - very funny! still he must have felt bad - he rang me THREE times from Angola before last night was over!!

An hour and a quarter to go.....................!!!!!!!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Nikki....Glad you had a nice Thanksgiving. I've always wanted to be over there for it. My folks had a house in Sarasota in Florida but sold it last year, it was great for holidays! Hope your 2WW is successful hun, got everything crossed for you.

B3ndy...lucky you having your extra hour in bed! You poor love having to be up that early, at a weekend as well!!

Sarah...  Posted on Buddy thread

Jaffa...My DH would love it if I lost my voice too, no moaning at him to do stuff! Hope you feel better soon. And lots of   for you 2ww.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in quickly as got to go to meeting (yippeeee - NOT !)

Nikimouse...sorry you got a BFN hun 

Hope everyone else is doing ok...it's actually blue sky & sunshine here in London (although a definite nip in the air !!)

Thank god it's Friday....went out for a "few" drinks last night (I know, I know, said I was gonna have alcohol free month, especially in 2ww but gave in....)...went out with some of the girls from the endo website (NES - endo.org.uk)...we meet up every now & again...had a few glasses of red Rioja which were very nice thanks very much  ...thankfully no hangover this morning but I was starving...so good job we get free brekkie on a Friday !!
Off out to a friends housewarming party tonight...should be good...he's not moved in his new furniture yet as wanted party first so nothing gets ruined !! He has set up his decks though which means the guys will be fighting to DJ (told Gareth he's got to take some of his old skool classics)...not sure how long we'll survive at the party though...I'm not used to doing 2 late nights in a row anymore (showing my age  ) & Gareths on call for work tomorrow so has to be fairly compus mentus incase someone needs help with networks/servers/PCs/other techie stuff !!

Well, I'm supposed to be in meeting with my boss now but he's still busy doing something else...as always...only an hour & 10 minutes after we were sposed to start !! 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend, whatever you're up to....
Take care hunny pies
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

FREE bkky on a Friday - how lucky is that - can you have the full works?! how cool
we have a vending machine that never works, a George Foreman grill and a microwave - hi tech canteen or what?! I say whatever to the odd drink - can't be saints all the time! it's not like we're not doing everything else to be healthy for the prospect of a bubba!

Kerry - love the new hair colour - how long you had it like that? I saw on the thread that you're going for the Take That tickets too!  I'm panicking coz I'll be reading a bully at 9am when they go on sale for London - got the news ed coming in early to bid for me (she's buying too!) 
I last saw them TWELVE years ago when they were on tour and appeared in Chelmsford - I was one of the oldest there!! can't wait though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

GOT THE TICKETS! Four of us have ben trying all morning and we managed to get them! May 21st - YIPPEE   Going to MEN to wtch them....standing at the front!!

Been brunette for about 3 months now, but only just changed my picture! Thank you for the compliment!

We get all our food provided all the time. Perk of the job, well there has ot be something!! Its bad though because we have a "goodie" cupboard which has crisps, biscuits, chocolate etc in - lethal when your having a bad day!!!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wheyyyeeee - we're trying for Sat May 20th at the MEN (two of my really good mates are from Preston where I used to work) and we're hoping to go to this one

Mind you - the last time we went to the MEN was for Kylie over the Summer - and my friend got food poisoning from the Living Room - and we were sharing a family room at the local Premier Lodge type hotel and I can still smell her 'up chucking'.

I'm soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!

S

xx

(free food all day at work - my God - how FAB is that - I'd be in Seventh Heaven!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Goodie Cupboard ? well I suppose thats a bonus coonsidering how horrible DBB is!    

B3ndy you OK hun? when is DH back?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love the Living Room on Deansgate! Great celeb hangout too! Last time we went was before we went to watch Queen with Paul Rodgers at MEN in April. Must have been having an off day with the food, your poor friend. Say no more about the smell!!!

Hope you get your tickets!

Free food is great....but sometimes it's too accessible! Especially when AF is on her way and ther are 40 kitkats in the cupboard!!!

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
sorry not around much, work is gonna be hectic now until Xmas but I'm trying to keep up with all your news!
Have a great weekend and     all around! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just been reading quite a heated post on Prenatal Care regarding Folic acid. I must admit I thought it was common knowledge that taking Folic acid is a prerequisite for ttc, which it seems is not the case. I think Dr's/Cons presume everyone knows to take it and therefore don't ask if your actually taking it. I guess it should be more widely advertised that you should be taking it when ttc, and not just assumed.

Anyway, on a lighter note.........THANK GOODNESS ITS FRIDAY!! Had enough this week!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Come to think of it Kerry - my consultant didn't ask me until our appointment last month - and that's after first seeing him back in August
I know only too well about the benefits - my aunty in Ireland gave birth to my cousin who had a really severe case of spina bifida - she died when she was four.....so I've always kind of known how important it is - but dr's shouldn't take this for granted! We've had a couple of drunken nights at that Living Room (never bumped into anyone famous tho' cept lots of footballer wifey types!)- but think this time we may go somewhere else! Any recommendations - the 'puking' mate really liked Wagamama..but not sure if she's ok about the whole raw fish thing anymore

Sarah - am fine - thanks   tho blinking tired this week - think it's with dh being away and getting used to sleeping on my own at night - I;m a real COWARD!! Still I've got a girls night round at mine tomorrow which should be good. (family girls -but my aunty can drink most of us under the table - while my ma throws up on alcohol fumes!    - i'll just be partaking in the odd glass or two of course! )

Flower - booooooo to work - it's always the case when you've got sommit to look forward to (Xmas and birthdays!) there's always too much work getting in the way!

Heating's up full blast - ready for a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  

s
xx

(kit kats -  )
(friend in Preston just rung in a panic - collecting son from school and won't be near a computer for an hour and a half and is afraid will miss tickets for the 20th - I bet I can guess what I'll be doing for the rest of the afternoon!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its strange isn't it, they don't ask but then if they found out you weren't taking it they'd go mad! There should be more info about it.

Hmm...there's a place called The Restaurant on John Dalton Street that is lovely  . We had a very drunken girlie lunch there one Saturday in February. Very nice food.

I could do with a sleep, no energy today.  

Hope you get your tickets!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a good weekend all I am mad busy here so won't be on again today......  catch you all next week.


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya sarah - have a good one - and rest that bed! you dont want to wear the mattress out!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry thanks for the restaurant recommendation - It's not far from the MEN either...Manchester's changed so much since I was there at Uni (left in 94) and every time I go back there's some new building or new shops opening.
I'm in shopping heaven when I'm there!     - dh groans when he hears I'm going 'Up North' to see the girls!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am offski now clomid chicks - beddy byes is calling!

am at work tomorrow til 1 so will log on again then, if there haven't been too many stabbings or attacks in Essex overnight...(that's all local news is full of at the weekends believe me!)

C YA ALL

S
xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up with all the posts,

i posted to alot of you on the clomid 2ww thread, hope you are all well.

nikimouse thanks for asking the cons said if i do have a polyp and do happen to get pregnant this cycle then it shouldnt threaten the pregnancy, although i am not holding out much hope. When do you test?

hi to everyone else hope you are all having a good weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 


sorry this is short and sweet!  Work is hectic again, will try and be back at lunchtime.  Smear tomorrow   and then the sister is ringing me thurs to say if I need to go to gynae appt on Friday yet again, after the last disastrous one....hoping she says I don't have to and he will just list me for IVF without having to go back.  Only in 2 days next week so need to get cracking  

Regarding Wagamamas - food there is fab and not at all raw fish etc, they do noodles and stuff, really tasty.  its my fave restaurant in manchester!  

Hope you are all ok


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Only popping in quickly as lots to do at work & must get on with it....just wanted to say....

Flower...hope you're smear goes ok tomorrow...sure it will...and hope they put you straight on the IVF list 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha!

I think everyone is in the same boat at work at the moment, everyone seems so busy    Must be xmas coming up and us all wanting to get straight!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just a quick hello to you all before I scoff my lunch  

we do all seem busy at the minute don't we

Hope you are all OK

Catch you later

Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies.  Hope you are all well!

Hi Ladies!  Hope you are all well.  I am sick of work and just want to be at my new home.  I want to get sorted before the holiday.  My sister is coming to visit me  

Testing on Thursday.  It is so hard to concentrate on ANYTHING else right now.  That may be also why work is frustrating me now.

Friend in the states had DS on Friday.  He is very cute.  And I was a VERY good friend.  I held the baby and everything.  It is sooooooooooo hard, but it seems the longer ttc the better I am getting at handling it.  I will admit when I first hear someone is preggy I get bitter but I was used to the idea of her having the baby and did not feel quite so sorry for myself.  (pat on my back  )

s - Hope you are enjoying your day off  I am in Wisconsin (North of Chicago).  It is VERY cold here.  I have never felt such cold and it is still the beginning of winter... I just miss home 
Congrats on 2 stones... do you think the met helped  

Flower - hope your appnt is all you need... I don't see why you should have to go back to gyno after a smear tomorrow.  Good Luck.

Natasha - thanks hun.  I am just looking at the next cycle now.  Hope I don't see another BFN

Twiggy - good to hear that if your preggy you would be okay.  I hope it works for you 

Kerry - thanks for the wishes... right back at you 

jaff - hope you are feeling better and had lots of rest over the weekend!

Sarah - hi.


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Jaff, did you test on Saturday?  Hope you got a BFP 

Love
-Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola clomid chicks

Howz it swinging everyone?

Sarah - is your new sofa nicely in place yet?.....we decorated our living room last year and dh wanted to put the old ones back in - I was adamant I wouldn't so went out and bought new ones and remind him everytime he sits on them who owns them!!!!!!!!!!!! )

Flower - good luck for the smear! (hate them - you'd think we'd be used to it all the 'poking around' down there!  )

Jaffa - any update on test? hope it's good news!

Nikki - good luck for Thursday! (I wish I'd already shifted the 2 stone! - unfortunately I've still got to...only 3 and a half pounds off so far! it's going to be a long few months me thinks. am finding the met ok so far - but v hungry on it)

Natasha, Natalie, Twiggy and Sal and everyone else  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls 

how is everyone?

smear was fine, glad its over, you know what its like!  at least I'm upto date now with it.    Just awaiting gynae Sister to ring me thurs now to let me know what the next step is.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I hate them! - and fortunately or not as the case may be - I've always had one scheduled during my 2ww so have postponed them for last few months.

doesn't look like I'll be needing to book at Wagamamas flower - the tickets to Take That on May 20th sold out within half an hour - and neither myself or my friends were quick enuf to get in there!   - oh well - will have to dig out my old tapes!! and light a candle in my bedroom to sway to!

S
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girlies,

flower are you in manchester? i think i have to come down for a conference in april we could meet up if you are around? glad smear went ok and you get good news from sister. I think doc has put me on ivf waiting list now but nurse said waiting list is a year private and 3 + years nhs, is so long when have been trying so long already  hope waiting times are shorter where you are.

b3ndy sorry you didnt get take that tickets honey, wont be the same without robbie anyway. I tried to get robbie tickets for dh christmas but sold out in half hour aswell is annoying. Hows everything going hon?

hi nikimouse how are you? will be thinking of you on thursday honey hope you get a positive  work is doing my head in aswell is hard to concentrate when all you can think of is temps, blood tests, results, scans, tablets, ivf, waiting lists etc. listen to me moaning on, sorry honey will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

hi sarah my wee cycle buddy how you feeling honey? i cant wait until christmas as am off on my hols 30th dec so have 3 and a bit weeks off work, is great, may help me relax alittle. R u getting new sofas? i persuaded dh to get some just before last christmas, alot nicer than ones we had. 

hi minxy whats happening with you honey? hoppe you are well.

hi sal, kerry and anyone i have missed hope you are all well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

B3ndy - Boo for take that tickets selling out but I agree with twiggy - Robbie is the BEST. MMmmmmmm.  LOL at you with your tapes and waving a candle...

Twiggy - Cycle Bud you OK?  Do you know when you ov'd - hope you had lots of BMS so we both get a BFP ! well a girl can dream/.........I am CD 23 and getting my progesterone bloods done Thursday to confirm I ov'd last week.......gonna test 16th if no af........ 

Sofa has arrived and just got through the door.....we live in a converted barn so no door way the same size as I discovered 1/2 hour ago!   am back at my desk now after an hour moving furniture around.

Think Jaffa posted on another thread that af arrived  

Nikki_Mouse , Jaffa, Minx and enyone else


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies - unfortunately I felt some cramping this morning   I know it may not be over but I just feel so helpless   If I am not preggy I just wish AF would show.  I will still wait until Thurs to test (if I make it to Thursday).

s and twiggy - thanks for the thoughts 

DH birthday is tomorrow.  I gave him his gift last Saturday.  It is so cold here and I bought him a new coat.  He needed it earlier than I thought.  Making desserts for mates at work tonight and will maybe give him a little 'treat' tomorrow morning 

s - sorry I misunderstood you... the 3 1/2 pounds sounds good to.  As long as you go down it doesn't matter how fast it happens (just my theory)

Flowerpot - glad that is done with I bet!  Hope you get answers soon and the next step is a success!

Twiggy - at least you are on the list now.  A step in the right direction.  Luck you for a long holiday!  Time to take care of you 

Sarah - hope the results Thurs are right on.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nikki you can still experience cramping with a BFP - there are loads of people on other threads on FF who say they have - so don't give up hope yet!

s
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, just take a look on the voting room forum, I posted a question ages ago asking for BFP's with AF pains and got some positive results.  Its not over until its over.  

Sorry for no more personals, work is SO mad at the moment but I think we are all in the same boat   judging by the small number of posts being done  

I have just had to count which CD I'm on!  thats a first.  its because I've given up on these tablets now so not as bothered.  anyway, its CD 10

will let you know tomorrow after the fertility sister rings me with whats happening next xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello everyone

no time for personals but wanted to say   in case you all think I am ignoring you!   

See you soon


Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

s & flower, thanks so much for your support.  No sign of  so will test tomorrow if she stays away (fingers crossed).

It does sound like everyone is mad now with work.  Bloke across the hall was cussing at his computer this morning (at least my day is better than that).

Flowerpot - hope you get some answers for what is next.  ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONS!!!!

Natasha and sarah hope you have a quick second week of 2ww!  

Love
-Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sending you lots of   for tomorrow Nikki!

         


S
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello ladies,

not forgotten you, my life is hectic just now aswell.

b3ndy

niki mouse good luck for testing tomorrow honey really hope you get a bfp. I have just been on edinburgh thread and 2 of the girls were getting results today to see if preg after ivf. One got a bfp and 1 a bfn so is mixed emotions, must be worse if go through ivf and still get a bfn  just feel so sorry for them. Do we need more bfps come on nikki.


hi sarah well i got blood taken on monday to see if ovulated so have to phone for results tomorrow. I am on cd 24 today but i have long cycles so going to wait until the 18th to test if af stays away. I have had a funny feeling like something kicking me from inside i know sounds daft but must be a nerve jusmping or muscles contracting in stomach, has anyone else had this?  . Lets hope it is implantation and not af on its way (although would be very early for me). Did get lots of   in for about a week every day and every 2 days before that, just hope we caught it, we have given up a bit now as are too late and are knackard . Good luck for your blood test. 


hi flower you never know this may be your cycle honey, i have lost faith in clomid as well but it gets worse with each bfn. Hope you get on ok with sister.

jaffa how are you honey? we are here if you need us.

hi to everyone i have missed.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Sorry not done any personals for ages 

Have been getting the odd twinges & sore boobs....just counting the days till testing now...but not holding out much hope to be honest...kinda resigned to having IVF now to be honest...am due to test on Sunday but since we're at some of my family (near B'mouth) for early Xmas this weekend I won't be testing then...think I'll leave it till Monday morning if AF not showed up.

Hope everyones ok
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki good luck for today, thinking of you      

Hopefully be back in a bit    Work eh!  *tuts*

xxxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Minx and VB and all my other cycle buds   
Well.....really having a funny one this time, on tuesday night at work i had a huge hot flush and fainted on the shop floor  and then played the hero and went into work on wednesday and did the same again in the morning  got sent home and am off work again today  been to doctor she seems to think that i have caught the flu and my blood presure was really low so she wanted to give me antibiotics but couldnt incase i was pregnant .
I told her there was more chance in me winning lottery than being BFP (and i dont even do the lottery )
Anyway, i test on monday.
All the old AF symptoms are there, that burning feeling in my back and shoulders, soreish boobies and im so hot!!!!
The only different thing this month is that i have done lots of uncontrollable crying but that could be cause i feel so ill or because i am so near to end of treatment.
Never mind, got my new job to start in Jan(something to look forward to if all fails)

SOOOOOO tempted to test, day 12 today of 16dw,(wish i hadnt brought thise darn tests!)
How is everyone feeling? are any of us really positive? please send me some vibes


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Howdy everyone

that sounds really wierd Natalie - do you feel fluey at all. That's the trouble though isn't it?....all the side effects could be bfp or af - enough to send you   . Are you making the most of your time off? feet up?

Minxy - good luck for Monday (or Sunday! - can't you test when you get home - I'd be on tenterhooks - I'm always crap at waiting - so not bought any hpts this month and won't do unless I'm over by af date)

Flower - it's a bummer being so busy at work at this time of year isn't it   - but never fear your birthday isn't far away now! you looking forward to it?

Hi Sarah, Twiggy, Sally, Jaffa, Nikki - hope you're all feeling   (Sarah - hope the crisis at work isn't too bad - think of that G&T and choc you can gorge on the new sofa tonight after it's all over!)

S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI BENDY,
HOW ARE YOU DOING SWEETHEART?
I DO FEEL CRAP GOT AREALLY NASTY COUGH AND SOOOOO HOT ALL THE TIME BUT I THINK ITS MORE LIKLY THAT AF IS ON HER WAY.
tRY SO HARD TO STAY POSITIVE BUT ITS THESE LAST FEW DAYS WHERE I JUST KNOW ALL THE SYMPTOMS MY BODY CHUCKS OUT WHEN AF IS COMING.
WHERE ARE YOU UP TO NOW HUN?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God it's so head messing isn't it?! The last thing you need eh? to feel so crap when you're also wondering and hoping if this is the month for you. I've got everything crossed for you!

i'm currently on a month off clomid - my dr also prescribed metformin for me last month - and although I was ok to start that straight away the timings were all wrong for the clomid - so am just on the met and waiting for af to turn up to start clomid again.

feeling quite pmt'y though - I could have   one of my presenters this am - she was REALLY playing up - which was all I needed at 6am when I'd already been in and slaving away since 5!! grrrrrrrrr bloody prima donna's who needs them!  

Where's your new job going to be? will you have far to travel? I bet you're excited - from what I read on old posts you're not too happy where you are - so this is a good move isn't it?

Get Fern and Phil on and wack the heating up to ease that nasty cough away!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I DONT ENVY YOU WORKING FROM 5!
HOPE YOU GET YOUR AF SOON SO YOU CAN CONTINUE YOUR TX(OR LETS PRAY THAT YOU ARE PREGNANT ALREADY )
I START MY NEW JOB ON 9TH OF JAN, I AM REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.
THE JOB I HAVE NOW IS FINE BUT PAY IS REALLY LOW AND THEY ALL KNOW ABOUT MY TX SO ITS ADDED PRESURE EVERY MONTH.
IVE GOT ONE MORE GO WITH IUI/CLOMID AND THEN IVF BUT WE HAVE DECIDED TO TAKE AT LEAST 6 MONTH OFF B4 WE START THAT, NEED TO GET THESE DRUGS OUT OF MY SYSTEM AND IT WOULD BE NICE NOT TO HAVE ANY TIME OFF SICK IN FIRST 6 MONTHS OF NEW JOB.(LOOKING FORWARD TO BEING "NORMAL AGAIN")


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

A new Year a new Start - lets hope 2006 is a good un for you and all the other lovely clomid chicks


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well said B3ndy 2006 could be the year for us all......

Nat sending you some positive vibes hun

       


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

howz the crisis Sarah? still ongoing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Typical!  I phoned to speak to the Sister and she said "oh she is off until monday" ! great.  so the nurse I spoke to went and investigated and phoned me back.  They think we should still go and see the consultant tomorrow, 11.30.  Basically he will refer us onto Dr Leiberman for IVF but we were told in Jan we would be listed and we havent so thats one thing we need to discuss.  So i'm going straight from home and should be here for early afternoon so will let you know.  Here we go again!  lets hope its better than last time xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

under control I hope b3ndy.....I am just such a worrier though and stress just isn't good when TTC is it?


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Very true Sarah.  When I had m/c in Aug my cousin sent me an article in med newsletter talking about a higher risk of m/c in infertile mothers.  This is because of the extra stress we put on ourselves when we actually DO get preggy.  Suck!  Such a double edge sword - infertile and higher risk m/c from stress and worry when actually preggy.  Need ways to relieve some stress (impossible this time of year I think!)

I tested this morning... BFN.  AF symptoms have gone now so just very confused!  I guess I will test again Saturday if af doesn't show.  Last IUI with clomid before seeing RE specialist.  Hoping that gynae will just let me try a few more IUI with clomid.... it worked once for us I just want it to work again!  We can't really aford IVF or whatever else might be next.  (thanks s & twiggy for all the thoughts!)

Natasha - I know what you mean about wanting to test early.  It is so hard for me to wait.  Sorry you are feeling so ill.  I fainted once ever and it was while I was preggy... never know   Everything crossed for you. 

Flowerpot - AWE sorry that sister was not able to talk.  Hope you get some answers/direction tomorrow.

Twiggy - hope your bloods come back with good results.

Jaff - how are you hun   We are here for you


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls

I am SOOOO glad its FRIDAY! Put my Christmas tree up last night and it looks good apart from Bow   attacking the bottom of it....the top looks ok!   

Hope you are all Ok.....I have sore boobs today....feels like af is on her way    due to test 16th next friday......won't get that far the   is bound to turn up.

How come some people get pregnant so easily?  (sorry am having one of those days today....  winge winge winge.)

Catch you later - I have monday off   so extra work to do today   

Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

How are you all feeling this Friday morning?   I hope!

I've been lying low for a few days as I've been feeling a real misery guts   . I'm not sure what it is about Clomid, but I don't remember feeling this down on the IVF drugs   Am sporting some lovely pimples at the moment, too, which is annoying as I don't usually get spots!  Still, DH and I did a bit of christmas shopping yesterday: he got me some Clarins face stuff (anti-pimple!  ) and a 4-series DVD box of 'Cutting It'. I used to love that show.

Sarah: how are you enjoying your snuggly sofa, and did you manage to sort out DH's work schedule over Christmas? Hope also that you're not so busy today, or at least that you can make up for it on Monday.  

Kerry: your massage sounds wonderful ....  , and how are you feeling this clomid-free month? Hope your diet plans are coming along ... mine aren't. Yesterday has 4 bangers, mash and gravy and bread-and-butter pudding and red wine and Bailey's (not all at once, of course), and i think I'm still digesting it all now.   Yummy though.

Minxy: how are you feeling today? A bit better I hope    

Dear Nikki: so sorry to read about the    As ever, we'll work on the principle that if the hideous hag   hasn't shown her ugly face, then there's still hope! And thanks for asking after me, by the way 

Flower: how are things working out with you? Did you go to your consultation today?   If so, hope you'll tell us how you get along. Your situation sounds really confusing  

Twiggy: holding out to hear about your test results, hun. Good luck and  

Bendy: how's it going in the glamorous world of broadcasting?   Was amused to read about your prima donna colleague yesterday -- I often wonder what people like Natasha Kaplinsky or Emily Maitliss (BBC London) are like in real life ... NK looks a bit snooty to me ... 

Natalie: how's your cold doing? Hope it recedes soon. Take it easy, doctor's orders (and yes, I am a doctor, but not the sort that would be useful to anyone on this board!  

Sal: what exactly is reflexology and how does it work? I've heard a lot of good things about it but I don't know what it is ...

Apologies is there's anyone here I've missed ... thinking of you all and sending hugs,

Jaff
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Jaff

Reflexology is when they push and massage certain parts of your feet. Every part is linked to a part of your body. So they work on specific parts to stimulate and regulate. i had it done before i got pg and she worked on my ovaries and fertility area. i got caught the month after with dd. I then had it all the way through because I struggle with water retention and she always picks up on that and works that area too. it is also good because it is soooooo relaxing. If you fall asleep they see it as a compliment . You should give it a go. it is worth it just to de-stress and chill.
What sort of doctor are you ? YOu got me wondering  

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well looks like AF got me today...although as I posted on 2ww thread, I never get spotting & that's what I got this morning...and it's 2 days early which don't usually get either  Strange !

Anyway, just wanted to say "hope you're all ok" & have a fab weekend...I'm off at 12pm today for Managers Xmas lunch...lots of vino me thinks since another failed cycle.

Take care
Natasha

PS....I've not been poorly...do you ladies mean Natalie (not Natasha)  x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

I am off shortly gonna make my long weekend even longer!    not going anywhere but having my hair cut nd coloured monday......

Jaffa - Give chutney a kiss from me.......Bow loves our new sofa  

Minx - enjoy your  


Twiggy - cycle buddie - how are you feeling hun?

Nikki - any news hun?  

Sal, Kerry, Flower I have posted to you on buddy thread
sorry if i have missed anyone - have a good weekend.......


Sarah


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi- I started my11th go at clomid 2 weeks and the opk sticks say I am ovulating so loads of . Had the worst ever ov pains yesterday I was doubled over in pain!!Sooooo hoping for some good news at Christmas AF is due on Christmas eve! Has anyone been to a homeopathic doctor? I have just started and she says she has had success with infertility. No promises I am enjoying the treatment and feeling more energetic and positive. 
Just had some dental treatment and my mouth and tongue are half numb - I have to go and teach a class now I hope I don't dribble! 
cheers hooray it's FRIDAY!!!
Anne-Marie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie as I've hardly been here today!  

Natasha so sorry AF got you, but spotting is not a full flow so you never know hun  

Annie,  with this month, I'm with you as I'm on month 10  

 all the other clomid girls, hope you have a wonderful weekend.  I've posted an update on a separate thread xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

JUst a quickie girls, just wanted to send you all lots of   and  .  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

LoL
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way

 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43939.new.html#new


----------

